# How to get a Genie



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would like to get rid of the hr21 and hr22 in my den and replace with the Genie. Right now I am still just using my home network for sharing and still have 2 lines ran to the 5 receivers. Thanks Michael


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You'll need to call DirecTV and get one from them. You'll need to go to a SWM16 setup, which will be included in the install.

It is possible to order directly from a reseller, but the SWM16 isn't cheap.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1-800- DIRECTV


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

What can I expect to pay?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The max you'd pay is $299 for the HR34 plus $50 install. You could pay as low as $0.00, but that is not typical for existing customers. But it does happen. Call.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Since you are in Texas, do you have the Protection Plan?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

No protection plan.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

What is the series limit on these?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The limit is 100.


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

I just got one I payed 299+45


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

install set for tomorrow... Once I get my programs watched I want to do away with 2 boxes, does it really matter which 2? Is one better than the other? Thanks Michael


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The R22s and HR21 has the smaller hard drives. That's the only real difference for your situation.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to start by saying I don't completely understand the swm system. My installer today made such a big deal that I needed to hook up 15 tuners from 5 hr's and the new hr34. Doesn't the switch with the 2 splitters allow 16 outputs? He keep talking I might have some channels go in and out...I have no clue but I don't understand what the problem might be. Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The key is that the SWM-16 can have two banks of 8 tuners, not just one big pool of 16 tuners. So you have 5 HR2x DVRs. If he set it up properly, 4 DVRs are on one "SWM leg" as we call them, and one HR2x DVR and the HR34 are on the other SWM Leg. You shouldn't have a problem. If he didn't set it up right, it will have problems.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The SWM LNB maxes out at 8 tuners. You'll need the legacy LNB (4 outputs) connected to the SWM16. Each of the two outputs on this can handle up to 8 tuners.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

There several models of SWM multiswitches, but the two most commonly seen in residential installs are the SWM-8 (max of 8 tuners) and the SWM-16 (max of 16 tuners, but on two "legs" of 8 tuners each).

I have a SWM-16 set up with a HR34, 2 HR24s, 2 HR21s and 2 H25s, for a total of 15 tuners. From the SWM-16 I have the two legs connected to one 4-way splitter each. One 4 way feeds the HR34, one HR24 and one H25 for a total of 8 tuners on that leg. The other 4-way feeds the other HR24, one HR21 and the other H25 for a total of 5 tuners. The other H21 is connected to the "legacy" feed-through ports on the SWM16 simply because we haven't gotten around to reconnecting the cables in the attic (the HR21 replaced an old SD Tivo unit). eventually, the second leg will support both HR21s, a HR24 and a H25 for total of 7 tuners on the leg, or 15 tuners in all.

As long as you don't exceed 8 tuners per leg, you will be fine. The SWM-16 bridges DECA internally, so MRV works across all the receivers.

My wiring diagram:


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> The SWM LNB maxes out at 8 tuners. You'll need the legacy LNB (4 outputs) connected to the SWM16. Each of the two outputs on this can handle up to 8 tuners.


You can tell if you have a SWM LNB by looking at the wires coming out of the dish itself. If there is only one, you have a SWM LNB and will need a swap to a "legacy" design with 4 wires and a SWM-16.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes he did install a swm 16 with it feeding 2 spitters with 8 connections. I guess just only needing one cable per box is throwing me off. I guess I just find it amazing that 1 line will feed the five tuners on the HR34. So there can only be a max of 8 tuners per splitter even though there are physically only 2 lines hooked to it from one HR22 and Hr34? Thanks


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, a max of 8 tuners per output on the SWM, not matter how many splitters, boxes, etc.

Your installer really shouldn't have done two 8 way splitters, but it seems like that is what they all tend to do. You would be better off with a 4 way splitter feeding the 4 DVRs, and a 2 way splitter feeding the HR34 and other DVR. The smaller the splitter the less loss of signal.


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I am calling it a splitter but it doesn't look like a normal splitter.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm assuming you meant he used two of these:
SWS-8

He should have used these instead to cut down on signal loss.
SWS-2

SWS-4

Hopefully you at least have the metal caps screwed onto the ports that don't have coax cable screwed onto them right?


----------



## Hornnumb2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm assuming you meant he used two of these:
> SWS-8
> 
> He should have used these instead to cut down on signal loss.
> ...


Yea that's what it is, I will have to look tonight but I would guess that the caps are not on there because I saw quite a few in the box he took with him.


----------



## Dahammer (Aug 15, 2011)

How much loss is there per splitter port? Is it significant enough to use an SWS-2 & a SWS-4 instead of an SWS-8 in a case where only 5 or 6 ports are needed?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Since you are in Texas, do you have the Protection Plan?


I'm in Texas and just added the $7.99 a month Protection Plan. I asked about Genie when I added it but the CSR said the part about an upgrade every 2 years would apply to any DVR and they couldn't guarantee a Genie. Have others in Texas had to fight to get a Genie?


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm assuming you meant he used two of these:
> SWS-8
> 
> He should have used these instead to cut down on signal loss.
> ...


On the SWS-4 splitter the extreme left port says dor DC pass. What is ths port used for?
There is nothing connected to this port on my system.

J C


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jcwest said:


> On the SWS-4 splitter the extreme left port says dor DC pass. What is ths port used for?
> There is nothing connected to this port on my system.
> 
> J C


That port would be for passing the DC power to the SWiM module. The power supply is probably connected directly to the power port on SWiM16.

If the power supply and the SWiM module aren't in the same location then you can connect it to the power pass port either on it's own or in line with a receiver to power the SWiM module.

Mike


----------

